
Divvy Homes: Reinventing Homeownership with a $30M Fundraise - jseliger
https://medium.com/@zealoustiger/reinventing-homeownership-with-a-30m-fundraise-led-by-a16z-3ee63ac4d376
======
Finnucane
How is this 'reinventing' home ownership? Rent=to=own isn't a new idea.

